# snowblower auger on a ac608



## cfd46 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok i just replaced the belt for the snowblower attachment
on my ac 608 lt. Sounds simple ha now the darn thing is 
going backwards do i have to twist the belt a certin way?
what gives anyone have any ideas thank you


----------

